# renewing life partner visa?



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am a UK citizen living in SA since April 2012, initially on a visitor permit and since 12th October 2012 a Relatives permit with my South African partner. I am due to reapply for another relatives visa as my existing one runs out 8th October 2014 and I understand the paperwork now has to be handed in to the new department two months in advance. I am sorting the police check through my brother in England and still need to get my radiological report and signature by a doctor. I just wanted to check the correct forms to fill in, are they the (Bl 1712A) as well as statements from friends to say we are in a relationship, or is it a different form as I am not applying for a relatives visa for the first time? Thank you in advance for any of your replies, Neil.


----------



## inka0582 (Mar 19, 2014)

Now you need fill correct form online, not anymore in handwriting. you can check that information through new visa application centre website. and need get appointment also before visiting this centre. I also soon will need renew my life partners visa but not 100% sure what documents I need to do that. Did I need all the documents like I applied the first time or not? Did I need police clearance from my country also again or it will be enough with south africas police clearance? it would be nice if you could help me with some advice. thank you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You need a police clearance again for every country you have lived in for 12 months or longer since the age of 18.


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks LegalMan, I have already sorted out my UK police clearance check and I'm just waiting for it to arrive. I have been residing in SA as I said since April 2012, during that time I have made several trips back to the UK, do I need a police clearance check for my time in SA from the local police force here ?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As stated above:

You need a police clearance again for every country you have lived in for 12 months or longer since the age of 18.

Add up your time in SA. Do the maths.


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for clearing that up for me LegalMan, I hadn't realised until just now that I would need a police check for this country as well. Looking online at the process from fingerprints to paperwork a quote of 15-20 days is given. Considering my appointment at the VFS in Cape Town is August 6th and the 60 day limit before my current visa expires is 8th August I am in the poo!


----------



## ALL101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Neilmac50,

My last SA police check took about 4 weeks. If you use a courier I believe it can take about a week less than that. The SA police check isn't very much money so you're probably best off getting it now asap even if you don't receive it in time.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

On this forum some people have quoted 10 days.

May the force be with you.


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for your helpful replies guys, I'll keep you informed as to how I get on.Cheers, Neil


----------

